# Infra Red using Ilford SPX200



## Garbz (Dec 4, 2005)

I've done one roll of Kodak HIE as per Terri's fantastic instructions. I also want to try the Ilford SPX200 infrared film. Can anyone recomend a good starting point for this film? The datasheet says set to iso200 and go +2 stops for a #25 red filter.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## terri (Dec 4, 2005)

Glad you had success with the HIE. :thumbsup: 

I've shot a couple rolls of the Ilford. I set it at 200. I don't recall doing anything particularly special with it, other than metering TTL with the filter in place, and bracketing accordingly. That's why I love using the #25 filter; it's the perfect density as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 4, 2005)

I recently shot a roll of the SFX in Zion. I bracketed - normal, + 1/2 and + 1 stop. Most of the shots were exposed properly just as metered (no correction). I'd set the camera to 200 iso and go shoot. Have fun! :mrgreen:


----------



## BernieSC (Dec 11, 2005)

Its great film and versital as long as you use the 25 red filter.   I have shot a few rolls and got the " IR LOOK" but from what I have seen from me shooting this and the actual IE film by kodak is not the same actual IR film is much prettier and the effect is a lot greater.  Ilford comes close but its not as nice as the kodak IR.


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2005)

BernieSC said:
			
		

> Its great film and versital as long as you use the 25 red filter. I have shot a few rolls and got the " IR LOOK" but from what I have seen from me shooting this and the actual IE film by kodak is not the same actual IR film is much prettier and the effect is a lot greater. Ilford comes close but its not as nice as the kodak IR.


Well, it isn't a true IR film, so there's no way it can measure up to the HIE, you're right.  It does boast an extended red sensitivity, so it can record infrared radiation, but not to the same extent as HIE.  I like it because you can take the filter off and on and go from IR effect to straight B&W. Cool stuff.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Dec 11, 2005)

Post us some of the results btw...


----------



## Garbz (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow talk about starting a thread and then forgetting it. Stupid work has been hounding me all week. I have soo much stuff to catchup on it's not funny.

Anyway so the Illford SFX200 should be set at 200 and bracketed +/-1 stop like the Kodak HIE (which I use now at 400).
Photogodness do you only bracket into the +? So you find that metreing at ISO200 is gives longest exposure you need?  As usual I'd rather not take more then 3 shots for a given subject.

Bernie define true IR.  I hope you're not talking about the halo on Kodak HIE because that's a sideeffect of film production 

Anyway i've asked for the SFX200 or HIE for christmas. PhotoContinental stock both but had written 1 in stock for the SFX200 and marked it as discontinued. Not sure what's the go there. Either way there'll be some IR photography over my christmas break


----------

